# Pelletheads



## greg1

Anyone know what's up with the pelletheads website.  Was up and working earlier in the week but now I get an error message when I try to view it.  If this doesn't belong in the section feel free to move or delete.


----------



## darwin101

The message says "Server currently undergoing maintenance."


----------



## bregent

The site was acquired by a new owner a month ago, after the previous owner and founder passed away earlier this year. The new owner pledged to keep the site content as originally intended, and do some technical enhancements which were sorely needed. During the past few weeks, the site became unstable with frequent 505 errors - possibly as a result of the new owner re-arranging some forums and doing other tweaks. Then, about 5 days ago the site went down and displaying the error you see now. Ominously, the last post I read minutes before the site went down was a member saying something like 'this is the end'.

So I can only speculate what's going on. Could just be a technical issue that is over the head of the new owner. Maybe he's doing a major upgrade. Or maybe he realized it's more work than expected and it's offline for good. There are some newly appointed PH forum moderators that are also members of this forum - so maybe they'll chime in soon with more details.


----------



## mreservices

Website still down.  I hope it comes back.  Lots of good info there.


----------



## gr8day

Bentley the moderator from pellet heads has started a new site called pelletfan.com


----------



## mowin

Just registered.  Waiting for approval.


----------



## lowslowfoshow

Gr8day said:


> Bentley the moderator from pellet heads has started a new site called pelletfan.com


Nice!


----------



## mreservices

Has anyone tried to register at pelletfan.com?  I keep trying but even though I type the verification image properly, it says it's wrong.  I have tried upercase, lowercase and everywhere between.


----------



## lowslowfoshow

The captcha should be: KBVHBK


----------



## mreservices

Not sure why it was kicking me out before, but working ok now.  Waiting on Admin approval.


----------



## waterluvr

Pelletheads is finally back up and working, good to see it return that place is a wealth of information.


----------



## ross77

I’ve shifted over to Pellet Fan.


----------



## jimaz

Almost no traffic on the site.  No answer as to why it was down.


----------



## wahoowad

Anybody know a direct email for pelletheads.com moderator? A week and still no admin approval and no way on site to contact anybody


----------



## ross77

pelletheads is basically done. The guy who ran it passed away and I'm not sure who's in charge now.  One of the moderators started www.pelletfan.com.  Most of the members are now there.


----------



## mowin

Pellet heads is back up and running, but it's definitely very slow. Only a handful of people contributing to the forum. 

There's a couple moderators that are on all the time, one is "low slow joe" or something like that. I suggest sending him a PM. 

The biggest draw to PH for me is the vast amount of info, recipes, that are archived. 
Before the past owner passed, PH had a lot more members than pelletfans has now. I suspect a bunch don't know about PF. And when PH went down for several months, they found a different avenue for smoking/grilling.


----------



## ross77

True, Pelletheads is good for the prior history but going forward I don't think you'll see much activity.  There is an extensive thread about it on Pelletfan.  It seems that most have moved on.


----------



## wahoowad

Thanks guys. I can’t pm that guy as i’m Not an approved member yet. I have submitted to the fan site and waiting for approval again.


----------



## mowin

ross77 said:


> True, Pelletheads is good for the prior history but going forward I don't think you'll see much activity.  There is an extensive thread about it on Pelletfan.  It seems that most have moved on.



I agree.  The several months it was down hurt PH to the point where I don't believe it will be profitable. The damage is done. The owner never posts, and the only info from him comes from the mod. 

PF has grown, and continues to do so. I definitely spend more time on PF.


----------



## Teknurd

gr8day said:


> Bentley the moderator from pellet heads has started a new site called pelletfan.com


I went to that forum to research some issues I'm having with my GMG and was, quite frankly, disturbed by the aggressive attacks made by the forum owners...kind of turned me off, the poor guy was just documenting his issues (which are nearly identical to the issues I've been having with my GMG). Pretty unprofessional.
https://pelletfan.com/index.php?topic=2829.0


----------



## jbottorff

Teknurd said:


> I went to that forum to research some issues I'm having with my GMG and was, quite frankly, disturbed by the aggressive attacks made by the forum owners...kind of turned me off, the poor guy was just documenting his issues (which are nearly identical to the issues I've been having with my GMG). Pretty unprofessional.
> https://pelletfan.com/index.php?topic=2829.0



Wow - you aren't kidding!


----------



## mowin

If Bentley and his sister.. yes, sister not wife ( owners of the site) don't like you or your post, they will quickly let you know about it. 

I once posted a pic of a cook I did on my stick burner. I was told that this is a forum for pellet smoker's and any other forms of cooking are not welcome. 

Their site, their rules.  They really don't care if you ever click on thier site again.


----------



## buckbros

wahoowad said:


> Thanks guys. I can’t pm that guy as i’m Not an approved member yet. I have submitted to the fan site and waiting for approval again.


 What's up with getting approval for Pellet Fan? I signed up to join Pellet Fan at least a month ago & kept getting  WAITING FOR ADMIN APPROVAL. I just recently resubmitted. I can not find anyway to contact them. I see on this thread others have had some problems getting approval. How long does it take to get approval??


----------



## goldmine1965

If you are on Facebook and have a GMG, there are a couple of GMG groups there. I joined 2 of them. A lot of recipes, info and faster responses to questions. I have not been on Pellet Fan in ages. 


buckbros said:


> What's up with getting approval for Pellet Fan? I signed up to join Pellet Fan at least a month ago & kept getting  WAITING FOR ADMIN APPROVAL. I just recently resubmitted. I can not find anyway to contact them. I see on this thread others have had some problems getting approval. How long does it take to get approval??


----------



## ross77

I visit Pelletfan occasionally and can’t say I have any problems with it. 

Some of the Facebook groups can be protective of their brand though. I’m a member of two RecTec groups on FB and one will not allow critical posts while the other is open to anything.


----------



## mike243

I went ove and looked at it, pretty slow and the review section only had 1 person doing the reviews so the every day member cant post 1 it looked like, cant say I want to join that site


----------



## texomakid

I tried to join Pellet Fan & the site and never received confirmation. Not sure what's up with that? I tried to log in and it just tells me I'm still waiting for approval? I don't guess I'll be joining that group.


----------



## buckbros

texomakid said:


> I tried to join Pellet Fan & the site and never received confirmation. Not sure what's up with that? I tried to log in and it just tells me I'm still waiting for approval? I don't guess I'll be joining that group.


 Good luck getting approval. I waited at least a month & then registered again. Still waiting. Obviously they are not interested in taking new members.


----------



## texomakid

buckbros said:


> Good luck getting approval. I waited at least a month & then registered again. Still waiting. Obviously they are not interested in taking new members.


Hey I've learned so much from Smoking Meat forum I bet I can survive with one less forum. This place is such a positive place. No politics, no judgment. I'm not wasting much effort in their site. Let's smoke some meat!


----------



## retfr8flyr

I had the same experience with them. They obviously are not interested in new members.


----------



## buckbros

texomakid said:


> Hey I've learned so much from Smoking Meat forum I bet I can survive with one less forum. This place is such a positive place. No politics, no judgment. I'm not wasting much effort in their site. Let's smoke some meat!


You are correct about this forum. I gave up on the PelletFan. Everything I need is on this forum.


----------

